# Employing Staff in Spain



## Decepe (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'll throw this out there just in case there is a guesthouse/hotel manager who reads this??!? 

I am looking to take over a guesthouse and would need to employ some part time reception and cleaning staff. 

What do you consider to be a fair hourly rate for a part time cleaner/housekeeper and reception staff. 

I was wondering what kind of contract you employ staff under? If you have permanent employees are do you set their wages lower due to the additional 40% staff contributions employers have to pay on top? Or do you use temporary contracts or temporary staff from agencies?

I’m getting a bit bogged down going through all the conflicting information out there and would really appreciate if you could tell me what you do for employing staff.

Many Thanks


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

polonied said:


> Hi everyone, I'll throw this out there just in case there is a guesthouse/hotel manager who reads this??!?
> 
> I am looking to take over a guesthouse and would need to employ some part time reception and cleaning staff.
> 
> ...


Hi there, Welcome to the forum.

Employing staff here is expensive and theres really no way around it. I would go down the route of using self employed cleaners, there are plenty around plus when times are quiet you don't have the worry about paying them when times are quiet. It's then up to them to sort out there own tax etc...
Employing part-time/temporary staff is'nt much cheaper than a full time person. Get a good Gestor to keep you right, a good one is worth the money.

I'm sure you will have a few members along shortly with more detailed information.

Good luck

D


----------



## Decepe (Apr 12, 2010)

DROOBY said:


> Hi there, Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Employing staff here is expensive and theres really no way around it. I would go down the route of using self employed cleaners, there are plenty around plus when times are quiet you don't have the worry about paying them when times are quiet. It's then up to them to sort out there own tax etc...
> Employing part-time/temporary staff is'nt much cheaper than a full time person. Get a good Gestor to keep you right, a good one is worth the money.
> ...


Hi Drooby,
Thanks for the fast reply. Yeah was more than a little shocked when investigating employers contributions! I have been reading a bit about using self employed staff, it does seem a good idea at the mo. I'd really like to know average wages for both cleaners and reception for my financial projections. I am also trying to find a good (english speaking) gestor in Valencia. If anyone can offer any advice for either I'd be a happy man.

Thanks again.


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

polonied said:


> Hi Drooby,
> Thanks for the fast reply. Yeah was more than a little shocked when investigating employers contributions! I have been reading a bit about using self employed staff, it does seem a good idea at the mo. I'd really like to know average wages for both cleaners and reception for my financial projections. I am also trying to find a good (english speaking) gestor in Valencia. If anyone can offer any advice for either I'd be a happy man.
> 
> Thanks again.


No problem polonied, I'm afraid Valencia is'nt my neck of the woods. Around here average wage seems to be the €6-7 mark but to be honest theres that much competion for work folk will work for very little but I would'nt pay anyone less than that myself. We have a lady who is very reliable and hard working so we pay a little more. Its the old saying 'pay peanuts get monkeys'

Cheers

D


----------

